# A few recent beauties



## Kaspar (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello.

New here.  








Imperial with Gold Dyed BEB.





Click on the picture to see a collage of that one.






Love those snake blanks.  so easy to do (if you know what you're doing.) 

And one more:






A lovely Churchill with the Blue Black acetate from Berea.


----------



## Dario (Aug 1, 2006)

WOW!!! [:0] Nice Imperial.

I like it...details please.


----------



## Kaspar (Aug 1, 2006)

Kind a jumps out at you, eh? 

Imperial pen kit.  Gold dyed BEB from BB (Az Sil.)  His is best.  The yellow dyed from WTC is too yellow.  

CA hi-gloss finish.  

And it can be see from low earth orbit.


----------



## JimGo (Aug 1, 2006)

Those are beauties!  I think that's (at least one of, if not the) first Churchill I've seen that made me go "huh, maybe that isn't such a bad kit after all"!  And the laser engraving on the Sierra is REALLY cool!  Nice job!


----------



## chigdon (Aug 1, 2006)

Awesome pens!  I realy love the combination on the Emperor.


----------



## Kaspar (Aug 1, 2006)

Got to do one of those Limited Edition jobs for a guy in California.  Did four barrel sets for it, and let him pick the set he wanted.  

Really they're just an Emperor, with an admittedly cool, high priced nib and a laser engraved serial number.


----------



## Kaspar (Aug 1, 2006)

Gotta post this one too.  Just to show I belong here:





And this one, and then I'm done.  Promise.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Aug 1, 2006)

Glad I waited to reply! just beautiful pens, the Emperoro just hollars out at you, but the others are realy nice stuff.  What material is on the last two?


----------



## gerryr (Aug 1, 2006)

Yes, the gold BEB is very stunning and so is the Sierra.  What is the last one, besides being a Statesman or Jr.?


----------



## Kaspar (Aug 1, 2006)

Red Marble Celluloid (WTC) and Pomelle Sapele Bubinga (ebay).


----------



## Kaspar (Aug 1, 2006)

JimGo, what don't you like about the Churchill?  

Yeah, it's a twitchy kit to pick a blank for but not impossible.


----------



## johncrane (Aug 1, 2006)

G'day Kaspar fantastic work mate they are all beautiful I also like the close up photos.


----------



## Kaspar (Aug 1, 2006)

An Aussie.  Nice to meet you.  I just love Aussie woods.


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 2, 2006)

And beauties they are Kaspar! Quite impressive.



> _Originally posted by Kaspar_
> <br />JimGo, what don't you like about the Churchill?
> 
> Yeah, it's a twitchy kit to pick a blank for but not impossible.



Oh, he's just kinda finicky and set in his ways, but he'll come around.[]


----------



## kkwall (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Kaspar,


Haven't thought much about man made blanks, but seeing some of the ones here......well it makes me want to try.


Really nice work. The depth of colour and the finish on your pens is fantastic!


Particularly like your last submit.


Bit of a purist at heart, and my first love will always be wood. 


That said........never say never!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Aug 2, 2006)

Dang, Kaspar, what a way to introduce your work!!  Anyone would be proud to own each one of those pens.  Great work, outstanding photography.  I look forward to your next work.


----------



## DWK5150 (Aug 2, 2006)

Very nice I like all.


----------



## rpasto92 (Aug 2, 2006)

Please tell me you are new to the group, not new to pen turning.  If you are a new turner making pens like this I think I'll just quit now because I am obviously out of my league.


----------



## Jerryconn (Aug 2, 2006)

WOW!! Awesome pens, beautiful finish, they are simply fantastic!


----------



## Penmonkey (Aug 2, 2006)

Outstanding![] I don't know what else to say other than very very very nice!


----------



## OSCAR15 (Aug 2, 2006)

These are all beutiful...You gonna write up a tutorial? I would love to know how you did the one with the Egyptian inlay....AWESOME


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 2, 2006)

It isn't often a poster brags on his own work in the title. But, as they say, if you can do it, it ain't braggin'. Very beautiful work. The yellow Imp. is a bit gaudy for my tastes, but that's an individual thing. Is that an inlay or engraving?


----------



## chitswood (Aug 2, 2006)

[:0][:0][:0][:0]

Very Impressive!


----------



## ken69912001 (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow all the pens are absolutly great. Love the Imperial.And the engraving is awesome.


----------



## Kaspar (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OSCAR15_
> <br />These are all beutiful...You gonna write up a tutorial? I would love to know how you did the one with the Egyptian inlay....AWESOME





> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> Is that an inlay or engraving?



That's not an inlay.  It's an engraving.  I worked up the piccie, but Ken at Kallenshaan Woods did the work.  I do hope to get my own Epilog Laser engraver with rotary tool at some point.  The ideas I have for that will be .... very interesting.


----------



## Kaspar (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rpasto92_
> <br />Please tell me you are new to the group, not new to pen turning.  If you are a new turner making pens like this I think I'll just quit now because I am obviously out of my league.



I've been doing this for two years come November.


----------



## Kaspar (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />And beauties they are Kaspar! Quite impressive.
> 
> 
> ...



A few people in professional fields tell me those are the most professional looking pens I do.


----------



## bonefish (Aug 2, 2006)

Beautiful. I think anyone who made pens of this quality should brag about them.

I know that I would.

Bonefish


----------



## emackrell (Aug 2, 2006)

Beautiful pens, Kaspar!  The red celluloid looks stunning, rather as though it should be used on stage.  Very eye-catching and beautifully done!

cheers  Eileen


----------



## Kaspar (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kkwall_
> <br />Hi Kaspar,
> 
> 
> ...



I felt that way at first too.  But Hut's White Micapearl changed my mind on that.  People went gaa-gaa over them. Like something an angel would write with.  

The one thing I still have a prejudice against is the color dyed woods.   That gold dyed BEB is the one exception.  



> Really nice work. The depth of colour and the finish on your pens is fantastic!
> 
> Particularly like your last submit.



You should have seen the variegated chatoyancy on that one when you moved it around.  But it was sold even before I'd made it.  

Speaking of chatoyancy, (_fr. chat_ = cat, _yeux_ = eyes, or Cat's-eye-ness).  I tried to do an animated gif with curly Bubinga that shows it, but it never came off like I meant.  Still it's pretty cool.


----------



## Kaspar (Aug 2, 2006)

.... oops!


----------



## huntersilver (Aug 3, 2006)

Wow, very nice looking pens!!


----------



## Rojo22 (Aug 3, 2006)

Nice looking stuff....I aspire to making something of that quality...


----------



## OSCAR15 (Aug 4, 2006)

ALL OF THESE YOU DID ARE JUST FANTASTIC! GREAT WORK! YOU DESERVE TO GLOAT AND ANYONE WHO SAYS OTHERWISE IS JEALOUS!


----------



## challagan (Aug 4, 2006)

Awesome Pens!! Beautiful work. 

corey


----------



## BigRob777 (Aug 5, 2006)

Dude,
You've got skills.  Wow!
Rob


----------



## Kaspar (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks, folks.


----------



## kf4knf (Aug 8, 2006)

Did you use photo shop on those pics?  Now that I look close I can see the glare spot in the center has some sun burst patters flowing outward.  []

Great looking pens!  []


----------



## Kaspar (Aug 8, 2006)

That pen was less recent than the others.  I was getting a little crazy with the photo processing effects until some people told me it was getting in the way of the pens, which of course defeated the purpose.  So I stopped.  You won't see such effects in the more recent ones.


----------



## huntersilver (Aug 10, 2006)

Wow!!


----------



## penbros2 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hey Kaspar

I'm really impressed with with all the pens you made, especially the Imperial. I've turned a few pens myself, but have never used dye before. I'm curious as to what sort of techniques you used to dye the pen & what sort of dye you used. Any imput would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## bonefish (Oct 12, 2006)

Penbros:

If I read the post correctly, I don't think Kasper indicated that he dyed it. I think it is stabilized, gold dyed BEB, dyed from the stablizer.

I put some on a couple of Perfect Fit Pens.

Bonefish


----------



## Marc Phillips (Oct 12, 2006)

Good grief... talk about knocking my eyes out!

Very impressive indeed... and great pics too...


----------

